
Ask HN: What Products Have Documentation? - jayparth
I&#x27;m working on writing some developer documentation and looking for excellent docs. What products have amazing documentation? (besides Stripe, which we all love)<p>I&#x27;m personally interested in cases where the product is especially complicated, but let&#x27;s keep the discussion explicitly general.
======
muzani
I used to like Twitter Fabric's docs. It was so straightforward it was
practically copy-paste. Facebook does similar well with their APIs.

PHP has really good documentation, compared to say, JS. On the other extreme,

Android has the worst, so bad that the unofficial documentation is Stack
Overflow and this:
[https://guides.codepath.com/android](https://guides.codepath.com/android)

Parse's has a few holes in it. But overall I like it because it highlights
lesser known features like their many-to-many data structures and security
ACL, and straight up tells you how to use them without being too wordy.
[https://docs.parseplatform.org/android/guide/](https://docs.parseplatform.org/android/guide/)

------
atsaloli
Postgres has excellent documentation.

[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/)

------
Inu
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17399340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17399340)

~~~
jayparth
Thanks!

------
CM30
Say what you like about Bootstrap as a framework, but the documentation is
pretty damn good for it. Every aspect of the system is documented, there are
plenty of examples where needed, and its written in such a readable way that
even novice web developers can understand everything pretty much immediately.

------
sgillen
Probably not the flavor you are looking for. But both Matlab and especially
Mathematica have excellent docs. You can I think browse these for free online.
Though part of what makes the docs excellent is that they integrate right into
the IDE.

------
jayparth
Haha, I just realized the typo in the title. "What products have
documentation?" \-- most of them.

------
billconan
[https://doc.qt.io/](https://doc.qt.io/)

